# home build ultralight aircraft



## raji . mazahreh (15 مارس 2009)

please refer to utube for my aircraft which i design and build by my self in my home


----------



## raji . mazahreh (15 مارس 2009)

please refer to utube for my aircraft which i design and build by my self in my home 
www.youtube rajisaleem.com
www.youtube raji mazahreh.com


----------



## بدري علي (15 مارس 2009)

raji . mazahreh قال:


> please refer to utube for my aircraft which i design and build by my self in my home
> www.youtube rajisaleem.com
> www.youtube raji mazahreh.com


 

it is not working:57::82:


----------



## بدري علي (15 مارس 2009)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

مافي صور؟ او لو في شرح اكثر.


----------



## جاسر (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

الرابط: www.youtube.com/user/rajisaleem

لا استطيع استعراض المقاطع حالياً, ومتحمس لمشاهدتها 

حبذا لو تحدثنا عن هذا المشروع وكيف استطعت تنفيذه

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## بدري علي (16 مارس 2009)

وانا ايضا ................حبدا تفصيل اكثر يا اخ راجي


----------



## raji . mazahreh (20 مارس 2009)

hallow to all.


ref. to your e-mail sunday 15 mar 2009 . as i joint your team recently. what is the way to show the air craft which i design and made by my self.ie. home made aircraft,the subject was advertise in all the news papers and sats. stns. in jordan. cnbc sat .stn. in emerates made a short film regarding this matter.
i receive a massages from members in your comity asking , they need prove for the job which i did. the only prove i have is to refer to , www.utube rajisaleem.com what else i can do.

best rgds. raji mazahreh. amman jordan.


----------



## بدري علي (20 مارس 2009)

dear sir

لو تكلمنا بتفصيل اكثر عن مراحل التصميم والبناء والصعوبات التي مررت بها مند البداية وحتى اكمال هدا المشروع الرائع .....................بالعربية حتى تعم الفائدة.


----------



## حسني طلال العمري (21 مارس 2009)

صديقي العزيز راجي مزاهره
احيك على مجهودك الفردي في حقل الطيران وبكل فخر قمت بصناعه طاءره خفيفه تناولتها الاخبار العالميه قمت بهدا العمل بمجهودك الفردي و من تمويلك الخاص----نحيك ونرجو لك الاستمرار في خدمه الهندسه الجويه العربيه


----------



## raji . mazahreh (27 مارس 2009)

صديقي العزيز حسني العمري
شكرا على تشجيعك على العمل الذي قمت به في تصميم وصناعة طائره صغيره


----------



## طارق ياسر (22 مايو 2009)

اخي راجي انا بدي تصميم هذه الطائرة باسرع وقت 
لو سمحت


----------



## roshdy_oraby (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*كيفية صنع طائرة خفيفة*

انا شاب مصرىاهوى الطيران
ارجومن سيادتكم مساعدتى فى بناء طائرة خفيفة وكيف يمكننى الحصول على المحرك المناسب


----------



## dreams1804 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

* السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*​


----------



## ssahir (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك
ما نوع المحرك الدي استعملت​​*


----------

